# sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6 failed.

## Kell

Fails to compile, looking around i only found a 2005 thread where they suggest is a bug whit new gcc and wait for an update.

```

 * ERROR: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2334:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all-target-libstdc++-v3 || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6'

```

Any workaround to install this package?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You should post build.log with wgetpaste, and also emerge --info

----------

## Kell

Hi, build.log whit wgetpaste:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/A2umtPo8Pc4cH73eYs1P/

The emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.3.6 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r4, 4.12.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.12.12-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_1700X_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16421972 total,  12320316 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 21 Sep 2017 19:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28.1 p1.0) 2.28.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.28::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j16"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sqlite ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Hu

What are you building that requires such an old package?

The specific error seems to be:

```
gcc -c    -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I. -Icp -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/cp -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/../include /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/cp/except.c -o cp/except.o

gcc    -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -o cc1plus \

      cp/call.o cp/decl.o cp/expr.o cp/pt.o cp/typeck2.o cp/class.o cp/decl2.o cp/error.o cp/lex.o cp/parse.o cp/ptree.o cp/rtti.o cp/spew.o cp/typeck.o cp/cvt.o cp/except.o cp/friend.o cp/init.o cp/method.o cp/search.o cp/semantics.o cp/tree.o cp/repo.o cp/dump.o cp/optimize.o cp/mangle.o cp/cp-lang.o attribs.o c-common.o c-format.o c-pragma.o c-semantics.o c-lex.o c-dump.o  c-pretty-print.o c-opts.o main.o libbackend.a libcpp.a   ../libiberty/libiberty.a

cp/except.o: In function `nothrow_libfn_p':

except.c:(.text+0x1737): undefined reference to `libc_name_p'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [Makefile:1053: cc1plus] Error 1
```

I don't recognize this error, but I am quoting it here for the record since the pastebin will eventually expire.

Incidentally, this use of gcc without an architecture qualifier is not cross-compile friendly.

----------

## cyrillic

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Incidentally, this use of gcc without an architecture qualifier is not cross-compile friendly.

 

I think gcc-5 is way too old to be using -march=native with a Ryzen CPU.  Try gcc-7.2 and -march=znver1.

----------

## Kell

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What are you building that requires such an old package?

 

Well, Im old  :Smile:  like i said in other post, my computer dies after 10 years, so i had to buy a new one and reinstalled from 0.

Sometimes i like to play old games who ask for specific versions of libstdc++ or libsdl and after reading some post i thought this package links to de current ones.

My workaround now is, get the old package who contains the "name.x.x" i need and extract into the game folder.

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*   Incidentally, this use of gcc without an architecture qualifier is not cross-compile friendly. 
> 
> I think gcc-5 is way too old to be using -march=native with a Ryzen CPU.  Try gcc-7.2 and -march=znver1.

 

The gcc-5 was installed by default, so far all my problems is this and a swicht audio output already solved.

If i upgrade to 7.2 do i have to rebuild the system?.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I tried to recreate problem but without success. No idea what the problem is

----------

## Kell

If only happens to me them i probably did something really wrong   :Embarassed: 

Besides the emerge --info only thing i remember is using this package.use files to update the system:

```
media-plugins/alsa-plugins pulseaudio

>=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.1.1-r1 pulseaudio
```

```
dev-libs/libpthread-stubs abi_x86_32

>=dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.4 abi_x86_32
```

```
net-misc/iputils -caps -filecaps
```

```
media-libs/sdl-sound mikmod
```

```
sys-libs/zlib abi_x86_32

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11 abi_x86_32

sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r -gpm
```

```
x11-proto/xproto abi_x86_32

x11-proto/xcb-proto abi_x86_32

x11-proto/kbproto abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libxcb abi_x86_32

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libvdpau abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXau abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXdmcp abi_x86_32

x11-proto/xextproto abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libX11 abi_x86_32

x11-proto/inputproto abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXext abi_x86_32

>=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.31 abi_x86_32

>=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.12-r2 abi_x86_32

>=x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.7 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2 abi_x86_32

>=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2-r1 abi_x86_32

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5 abi_x86_32

>=x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.2 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3 abi_x86_32
```

Thnx for answer anyway.

----------

## Hu

Rather than rebuild such an old libstdc++-v3, why not rebuild the programs which depend on it?

I found one reference on the gcc mailing list to a similar problem with no specific solution, but a passing comment from one of the maintainers that the bootstrap process does not specify a C standard, so it gets the compiler's default.  At the time of that posting, the default was gnu89 (C89) and had been for a long time, so that was considered not to be an issue.  Newer gcc, starting in gcc-5, default to gnu11 (C11).  As a blind guess, you could try explicitly setting -std=gnu89 for this build.

----------

